
Controlling Fake News Using Graphs and Statistics - siddharthbhatia
https://towardsdatascience.com/controlling-fake-news-using-graphs-and-statistics-31ed116a986f
======
shivin9
Can you do some analysis for the upcoming presidential recommendations based
on twitter data or something...?

------
adarsh1021
Great !

